# Do pigeons kiss?



## ohiogsp

I seen 2 of my pigeons kissing today. Is this part of the mating. They had their beeks intertwined together.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Ohiogsp, 

Yep, pigeons do "kiss"...it's called billing. This is a part of the courtship and mating rituals of pigeons. The hen will go up to her mate and he'll open his beak and feed her some partially digested seeds. This is usually followed by the mating act itself


----------



## pigeonkid1046

Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## ohiogsp

Yep, that sounds right. cool. The two that were doing this are very speckled all over and multicolored. Have you ever noticed pigeons tend to breed with birds that look simular to them? Not always but alot of my pairs are very simular in color and pattern.


----------



## TAWhatley

I posted this link yesterday regarding these very things: http://nationalzoo.si.edu/Publications/ZooGoer/1998/6/pigeons.cfm

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon

Terry, it's hard to keep up with all the great links you provide  , must have missed this one.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley

feralpigeon said:


> Terry, it's hard to keep up with all the great links you provide  , must have missed this one. fp


No prob fp .. was just something Cameron brought up and I posted it there .. Windy and Buddy were "getting it on" in the billing nature.

Terry


----------



## ohiogsp

Thanks, that was a good article. Sometimes I come up with assumptions that are not always right. Even a blind squirrel finds a nut sometimes.


----------

